# Nice Rack!



## Fangar (Sep 17, 2005)

Knew that would get your attention.

This is a small steel powder coating rack that I welded up for a small toaster oven that i use for powder coating.  

Here are (5) 300 win mags polished and ready to be coated.  2 of them are engraved.








Here they are powdered and ready to bake:








The final finihsed casings with the nibs pressed in:







Just thought I would share.  They really come out nice and very durable of course.

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## rtjw (Sep 17, 2005)

Wow. Those look fantastic.


----------



## Ligget (Sep 17, 2005)

Fantastic! The engraving looks very classy on the gold.[]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 17, 2005)

If I understand right: You powder coat over the bare engraved brass and the engraving still shows clearly? [?]  BTW, they look great.


----------



## Fangar (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks guys,

Frank.  That is correct.  Just powdercoat right over the top of it.  The powder flows and cures into the engraving.  I will take some better photos of the finished pens with the engraving when I get come time to make the upper barrels.

James


----------



## elody21 (Sep 17, 2005)

WOW!!! Those look great! Now I want to learn to powder coat and I want a lazer engraver!!!!!![]


----------



## PenPauli (Sep 17, 2005)

Those look fantastic, great job on those.  Now look what you did. I guess I'll look into powder coating.  Is there a link into what is needed.  I have a compressor what else do I need.  Thanks for the info and again great job.


----------



## Fangar (Sep 17, 2005)

Alice,

Thanks.  It is very easy to do. I would love a laser engraver too, but I don't want the extra car payment!  Also, the metals have to be engraved with the old school style engraver from what I have been told.  

Paul,

Thanks.  Really there is not much needed.  I have the Eastwood powder gun.  I checked out the HF gun, but liked the features of the Eastwood better.  It is about 100 bucks. If you have a compressor, that is the biggest cost.  You only need about 8 psi to run the gun.  You will also need an oven.  I bought a 30 dollar toaster oven for my pen parts with a pretty large interior dimension.  Then you need some sort of wire or metal rack.  The parts have to be electrically charged.  You simply place the metal parts on the metal rack.  This allows you to place the charge on the rack and not directly to each part.  To get started, some simple wire or bent up coat hanger will work fine.  Just make a rack and attach the alligator lead that comes with the transformer and gun.  

James


----------



## arjudy (Sep 17, 2005)

Those are very nice.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Sep 17, 2005)

James, those are great.  Another toy to put on my wish list.


----------



## Monty (Sep 17, 2005)

They look fantastic. Hope my first powder coated ones look that good. I bought the HF gun about 2 weeks ago but still need to make a rack and get the clear powder coat.


----------



## swm6500 (Sep 17, 2005)

Very nice powder coating James. You have done a nice job.


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 17, 2005)

What a disapointment [xx(] Where is the RACK [] But since I'm here......[)]
Very nice set up James, just one more thing I don't have time for. Looks like you have your system down pat. They are so pretty, I wouldn't want to put it in my hand for fear I would smudge it [] Is the powder coat, a clear?


----------



## Fangar (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />What a disapointment [xx(] Where is the RACK [] But since I'm here......[)]
> Very nice set up James, just one more thing I don't have time for. Looks like you have your system down pat. They are so pretty, I wouldn't want to put it in my hand for fear I would smudge it [] Is the powder coat, a clear?



Here ya go Anthony...





Not what you meant?  You dirty duck you...[]

The PC is clear.  I have several colors also.  If done properly, it can be almost invisible to a bit cloudy if done too thick.

James


----------



## btboone (Sep 17, 2005)

Looks good.  Have you tried aluminum coated this way?  I'd be interested to hear if that works well too.


----------



## woodscavenger (Sep 18, 2005)

Great, just what I want,  a 300 mag with my name on it......run!![]  Hmmmm new tool to add to the list....


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 18, 2005)

Paul,
I have the HF PC system and it works great and can be had for $59.95 on sale often. Check out http://www.geckowoodworks for a tutorial on powdercoating by Ash Webb.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by PenPauli_
> <br />Those look fantastic, great job on those.  Now look what you did. I guess I'll look into powder coating.  Is there a link into what is needed.  I have a compressor what else do I need.  Thanks for the info and again great job.


----------



## Fangar (Sep 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by btboone_
> <br />Looks good.  Have you tried aluminum coated this way?  I'd be interested to hear if that works well too.



Bruce,

I did an aluminum the other day, but screwed it up.  I over did the powder and it made it a bit cloudy.  That is the problem with small parts.  The guns are really designed for much larger items, so the powder spray at times is a bit much.  There are different tips on the market for the various guns that I am going to check out.

I am getting ready to do a few Harley parts that are polished aluminum.  So I had better practice a bit more first.

Fangar


----------



## jwoodwright (Sep 18, 2005)

I too was looking for a Trophy Rack, something along the lines of 400 points om Boone and Crockett....  LOL

Sears!  Yes Sears has a New PowerCoat Gun System.  
(Looks Self-Contained,  No Need For A Compressor)Ad says $160.  available this Month...

You get the Gun, Transformer, High Temp Masking Tape, Wire hangers and Instructions.  They say all you need is a Toaster Oven, 400* F for 20 minutes...  Caution No Food Prep ever again...

edited to add no need for compressor...[8D]


----------



## Fangar (Sep 18, 2005)

I'd go with the HF over that.  Also the Eastwood gun comes with a black powder too.  Unless the Sears gun is really nice, you are paying 100 bucks for a roll of tape and some wire hangers.  I get my tape online for $4.45 a roll.  I like the Eastwood gun, but I have heard of good results with the HF gun too.

Fangar


----------



## jwoodwright (Sep 18, 2005)

The Sears Gun is Self-Contained...  No Need For A Compressor...[8D]


----------



## Fangar (Sep 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jwoodwright_
> <br />The Sears Gun is Self-Contained...  No Need For A Compressor...[8D]



There you go then.  That sounds like it might be nice then.  I have not seen that one yet.

Fangar


----------



## Old Griz (Sep 18, 2005)

Could you post a link to the Sears Powder Coating system
Searched their site 18 ways to Sunday and could not find it.... enter PowderCoat Gun System and any variation of it and you get a page of tool boxes.. their search engine is the pits...


----------



## Fangar (Sep 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Old Griz_
> <br />Could you post a link to the Sears Powder Coating system
> <b>Searched their site 18 ways to Sunday</b> and could not find it.... enter PowderCoat Gun System and any variation of it and you get a page of tool boxes.. their search engine is the pits...



LOL,

You and me both.  The only thing I can think of is that it is not available from their site yet.  Their search is horrible.  

James


----------



## jenamison (Sep 18, 2005)

Hey just wanted to add you are correct about the engraving part.  A laser engraver will not engrave into metal unless you buy one that is probably in the neighborhood of $250K.  The way this was engraved on the casing was with a rotary engraver.  There is a product that us laser owners can engrave onto metal and turn it black.  This is on top of the metal and is permanant (wrong spelling sorry).  That engraving on your shell casings looks very classy, nice job!


----------



## jwoodwright (Sep 18, 2005)

What fun getting the photo...  Ran out of AA Batteries, Flatbed Scanner doesn't want to behave...   So, after much Angst... Here's a photo of the Ad in Handy Magazine Sep/Oct 05...

Guess it's slow getting to Stores...

that phone number is 800-549-4505...





<br />


----------



## jwoodwright (Sep 19, 2005)

Going to check our Local Sears today...  Already have a like-new Toaster Oven headed to Salvation Army...  Saves me a trip and I get to save some bucks![]


----------

